# On way to hospital *update - Emergency c-section at 27 weeks *new pics page 19*



## Sam182

Had some scary symptoms:
Vomiting
Vry Swollen feet
Lights in front of my eyes
Headaches

Triage asked me to come in. Not a great start to my 2nd wedding anniversary!

Really scared :cry:


----------



## NicolaWynne

Oh no :( maybe its just some sorta flu bug? Hope you feel better soon x x


----------



## Leets

Good luck, hope it's nothing serious
Xx


----------



## esmemuppet

Good luck...you are going to the right place...let us know how it goes xx


----------



## mummy2anangel

good luck hope everythings ok and congrats on the anniversary xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

hope all goes well for you. keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## jadesh101

:( aw no bless ya, hope it isn't pre-e xxxxx


----------



## littlebabyboy

oh you poor thing. hope evrything is ok.


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: lots of luck xxx


----------



## Milliemoo x

Hope youre ok, thinking of you x


----------



## Toots2312

Good Luck. I hope everything goes well. Probably some nasty bug! 

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## LeeLouClare

good luck hope its nothing serious! xxx


----------



## xBabyGoose

:flower:


----------



## mj2004

GL xx hopefuly it's just a virus!


----------



## missmayhem

hope all is ok hunny and it's something like a migrane that can be easily treated

good luck


----------



## Weebear

Oh no Sam, hope ur ok, let me know how u get on xxx thinking of u xx


----------



## Kristin52

goodluck! xxx


----------



## Ashleii15

Awee ):
It kind of sounds like Preeclampsia .
Update us. <3


----------



## xdxxtx

Well, that's a crappy time for scary things to start happening (not that ANY time is a good time for it). Glad you're gonna be taken care of!!! Hope all is well!


----------



## Sam182

Not up to a full story but title says it all. Turns out I was seriously ill and baby had to he delivered. Had him about 2pm and he wighed just 1lb 15oz. Prayers and positive thoughts needed...


----------



## AimeeM

Praying for your little one hun xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

big prayers and thoughts with you hun and your LO.. kup x


----------



## XxCalxX

Aw sending you prayers and thoughts,can't imagine how scary this must be for you!!


----------



## bettny

sending u all my good thoughts!


----------



## luckyno2

Aww gud luck to you and your little man... praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## Emzy1

Thinking of you fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for you both


----------



## levichips

aw hun hope you both recover quickly and baby does well thinking of you both xx


----------



## Little_bump

Praying for a massive speedy recovery, you are in our thoughts!


----------



## Irishmammy

Praying for you and your wee man. Xxx


----------



## princess_bump

sending all our positive thoughts and lots of love to you and your little boy :hugs: xxx


----------



## chobette

Sending lots of :hugs: and well thoughts for both you and your little baby boy. xx :hugs:


----------



## W8ing4ours

Oh how scary, so sorry you are going through this right now. I am thinking of you and LO and sending my strongest positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## booboo42

love and prayers for you both. x


----------



## sailorgirl1

Positive vibes from me xxxx


----------



## Leeze

really sorry you're having to go through this, honey. It's great you went to the hospital to get things checked out. Hoping you both get lots of strength and make a speedy recovery. If you get a chance check out the preemie section on BnB too - there's a lot of very inspirational stories on there and lots of women who've been through something similar who have big strong babies now xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Love and positive thoughts :hugs:.


----------



## Amy31

Biggest hugs :hugs: x


----------



## amybet

Good luck, thinking of you xxx


----------



## xdxxtx

Definitely keeping you and baby in my thoughts...


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Think on a posistive, at least your little man is here... so congrats :)

Prayers are with you sweety, may you and your little man recover soon xx


----------



## Lulu1982

Sending hugs and lots of positive thoughts to you. Take care. Hope you're both feeling stronger soon.x


----------



## mummy2anangel

sending lots of love and :hugs: to you and LO xx


----------



## XxSamBxX

thinking of you and your LO hun :hugs:


----------



## Weebear

Omg. Hope the wee man is doin well Sam! Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## hippylittlej

Love and light coming your way xx


----------



## MillieJoan

Thinking positive thoughts for you and your precious little boy. :hugs:


----------



## Soon5kids

Oh my....my thoughts and prayers are with you and your precious one.


----------



## Kristin52

Sending lots of prayers, and thoughts your way! speedy recovery to you and your LO xx


----------



## aley28

:hugs:


----------



## jess181989

Lots of love and positive vibes being sent your way. :) I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. All the luck in the world sent to your little man. xxxx


----------



## missmayhem

just want to second what everyone else is saying, good luck hun, your both in my thoughts.


----------



## mummylove

Sam182 said:


> Not up to a full story but title says it all. Turns out I was seriously ill and baby had to he delivered. Had him about 2pm and he wighed just 1lb 15oz. Prayers and positive thoughts needed...

I am so sorry u av had to go through this. My thoughts are with u and ur LO and I hope he keeps strong


----------



## bumpsmum

:hugs: oh hun, firstly congrats on the safe arrival of your lo hope you recover well an dlo comes on quickly. My wee boy was 33+4 when delivered due to pre-e and high risk now with the swelling already started. If you feel up to it have a browse through the premie section esp the VIP thread at the top see just how ellall the prem babies havecome along and what you can expect from NICU. My thoughts and prayers are with you xx


----------



## Miss Duke

Awww hunni I am so so sorry. I am praying for you and your little one. Let us know how you both are when you are up to it xxxxx


----------



## DaisyBee

Big hugs and lots of prayers for a quick recover for you and for your little boy to stay strong!


----------



## Allie84

Thinking of you and your LO. :hugs: I have pre-e as well (still mild right now) but I know it's very serious and scary.


----------



## QueenVic

Oh god how scary for you! Sending positive thoughts and thinking of u and baby, stay strong xxx


----------



## 01k204

Praying for you and your lo :hugs:


----------



## abi17

Oh no :-( least your both getting good care and it got sorted quickly and throughly giving you both a good chance of recovery. I hope and pray for you both and your family. He's a little fighter and so is his mummy by the sounds of things
All my love and many many hugs.
Abi x


----------



## fides

:hugs: prayers :hugs:


----------



## you&me

Thinking of you and your little boy...having been in this position with my firstborn :hugs:

When you feel ready come visit us in the preemie section, the wonderful ladies there can offer so much support.


----------



## Baby1forus

Praying for your baby, and for your whole family.


----------



## bther

Thinking of you, your LO and your family. Sending loads of positive vibes and thoughts to you. :hugs:


----------



## _jellybean_

Praying for you and your little one


----------



## PhoenixRising

:hugs:


----------



## Fruitmash

You two are in my prayers tonight. I know someone who was born at 27 weeks, he's now 20, fit, strong, healthy, tall and you'd never believe he wasn't full term!! I'm sure everything will be okay, thinking of you!! :hugs:


----------



## honey08

thinking of u and ur little manx


----------



## Welsh mtb

Congratulations to you and your husband on your little boy, positive thoughts coming your way, he will be a little fighter xxx


----------



## imagine13

Lots of positive thoughts to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

Sending huge hugs and hoping everything goes well xxxxxxx


----------



## Lara310809

Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy, although I'm so sorry it had to happen like this. I hope he's staying strong and fighting. I assume he's in the neonatal care unit; in which case I hope you're able to hold and feed him soon. Rest up and recover soon hon. You're both in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## pixydust

congrats on the birth of your little man :hugs: Hope he and you make a speedy recovery. Please come back to update us on his progress when you're feeling up to it xxx


----------



## poasa

:hugs: and you're in my prayers xxxxxx


----------



## Narla83

Oh hunni, thoughts and prayers your way .:hugs:


----------



## Quackquack99

Congrats hun, I wish you both speedy recovery


----------



## Hevn

Thoughts are prayers coming your way. Pretty sure your little man will be a fighter :hugs:


----------



## Beccy23

so sorry u had to go through this my prayers are with u and ur family and im sure ur baby boy will b fine xxxx


----------



## Mummyemmy09

Sending you lots of positive vibes and well wishes. Congrats on the birth of your little boy. 

Emma x


----------



## Kmx

Thinking of u and ur baby boy, hope everythings is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FM_DJ

Prayers sent your way!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Congratulations on your teeny little man. I bet he is beautiful!

So so sorry you had to meet him this early though. Will be keeping you both in my thoughts x


----------



## pup1

Dont know what to say sweet... congratulations and I will be praying for you and the family throughout the night x x x


----------



## 2RockinBoys

:hugs: Positive thought's being sent your way, good luck and all the best for a full and speedy recovery for you and your little man :flower:


----------



## Lisa83

Thoughts & prayers r with you and your little man :hugs: xx


----------



## Duejan2012

:hugs: Oh hun all i can say is first congrats on your little boy. I will pray for him every day!! Im soo sorry though you had to meet him soo early. I hope you and your little boy Do just fine. I will also keep you and your OH in my thoughts as well. Good luck and keep us updated please!!!


----------



## K477uk

Lots of Prayers and positivity! Take care. Xx


----------



## Mrs.Nerd

Sending lots of love and positive thoughts your way. Hope you are both recovering well and you get to hold him very soon xxx


----------



## MyTurnYet

You and your son are in my prayers.


----------



## NawlinsMama

Thinking of you both. :hugs:


----------



## lucyb

Thinking of you during this tough time x


----------



## arpeters

I'm praying for you and your sweet baby. I hope you both recover quickly and he can be home with you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

I hope you and your little boy are doing well hun xxx


----------



## LolaLou

:hugs:Praying for you and your lil guy:hugs:


----------



## hellywelly

Our thoughts are with you and your family hun xxxx


----------



## Mooin1987

Congratulations thinkin of u and ur baby boy. Xxxxx


----------



## jadesh101

congratulations hun, thoughts and prayers are with all of you xxxxxx


----------



## mum2b2009

all the best for you both xx


----------



## christinajosl

Sending positive thoughts for you & you baby boy.


----------



## Gretaa

:( best of luck for you both, especially your little man! I'm sure he's a fighter - wish your strenght! xxx


----------



## NicolaWynne

Sorry to hear what happened, you must be so distressed. I really hope everything works out for you. I hope he grows big and strong quick so you can take him home x x x


----------



## Jetset

My thoughts are with you... And I hope you are both doing well x


----------



## Johnnieswife

First of all congratulations on the birth of your son, so sorry you had to have such a scary delivery. Hope he's doing well today..

My cousin delivered her baby at 27 wks last Christmas and she is doing really well, she has no medical problems to speak of and is just a bit small still.. xx


----------



## leigh5tom

Congratulations, we are all thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## mrsballtobe

thoughts with u x


----------



## prayingforkid

my thoughts and prayers are with you and your baby
xoxox


----------



## Charlie_x

thinking of you, massive hugs xx


----------



## romeo.juliet

All the best of luck, love, and God's grace with you and baby. I hope all goes well. I hope you and him recover strong.


----------



## Sam182

​A little pic :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image-5.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 660


----------



## Weebear

Awww Sam, he's gorgeous :D Congrats on your beautiful boy. Are you still in RAH? xx


----------



## Sam182

Weebear said:


> Awww Sam, he's gorgeous :D Congrats on your beautiful boy. Are you still in RAH? xx

Hey thanks :) yeah I'm at the rah. Hope to still keep in touch :) xxx


----------



## Weebear

Sam182 said:


> Weebear said:
> 
> 
> Awww Sam, he's gorgeous :D Congrats on your beautiful boy. Are you still in RAH? xx
> 
> Hey thanks :) yeah I'm at the rah. Hope to still keep in touch :) xxxClick to expand...

Yeah we def will keep in touch. I've lost my bump buddy now though as your bump has turned into a gorgeous wee boy :happydance:

Are you on Facebook?

How's Alexander doing today? xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Beautiful! xxx


----------



## Sam182

Weebear said:


> Sam182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weebear said:
> 
> 
> Awww Sam, he's gorgeous :D Congrats on your beautiful boy. Are you still in RAH? xx
> 
> Hey thanks :) yeah I'm at the rah. Hope to still keep in touch :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah we def will keep in touch. I've lost my bump buddy now though as your bump has turned into a gorgeous wee boy :happydance:
> 
> Are you on Facebook?
> 
> How's Alexander doing today? xxClick to expand...

Yeah my full name is sammantha Maclachlan (two m's) :)
Now I just get to be more help when you're little bundle gets here :)


----------



## hellywelly

He is adorable hun xxx


----------



## diz

congratulations on the early arrival of your little boy. I hope you are both doing o.k and are not too traumatised. Lots of positive thoughts and preyers for you both. xx


----------



## sailorgirl1

He looks beautiful Sam, a little fighter xxxx


----------



## caiis101

Prayers your way!! He's beautiful!


----------



## Weebear

Sam182 said:


> Weebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weebear said:
> 
> 
> Awww Sam, he's gorgeous :D Congrats on your beautiful boy. Are you still in RAH? xx
> 
> Hey thanks :) yeah I'm at the rah. Hope to still keep in touch :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah we def will keep in touch. I've lost my bump buddy now though as your bump has turned into a gorgeous wee boy :happydance:
> 
> Are you on Facebook?
> 
> How's Alexander doing today? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah my full name is sammantha Maclachlan (two m's) :)
> Now I just get to be more help when you're little bundle gets here :)Click to expand...

Yip, you'll be an experienced mummy by then :D xxx


----------



## xxsteffyxx

ahhhhh so small and cute!!


----------



## Amy31

He is very very cute!! I hope he gets well soon. :hugs:


----------



## ashlee23

cant believe how tiny n perfect he is! hope everythings ok with u both! congratulations xxx


----------



## Duejan2012

he looks wonderful good job x. How is he doing?


----------



## NicolaWynne

hes adorable x x x


----------



## mj2004

He is a little fighter!! Congrats xx


----------



## 2RockinBoys

<3 He's so tiny!! Keeping you in my thought's, all the best :hugs:


----------



## franny_k

Hope all is well with you both - sounds pretty scary but Alexander looks like he is doing well. Sending love and positive thoughts to you both xx


----------



## Sam182

Thank you everyone. He's doing as well as can be expected. His little lungs need a lot of care but he's kicking away in his little incubator and he is just perfect :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww beautiful lil bambino.

u must be so frightened,you are in my thoughts im sure everything will be fine but may be a long journey,sending my prayers ur way x


----------



## sarahloulou

He is beautiful, hope each day he's stronger and stronger x


----------



## lesbianlove

aww hunny i hope u and him recover well, he looks so adorable xx


----------



## Diana5241

He's absolutely beautiful. You and your boy are in my thoughts and prayers. Great to hear he's already kicking about!!


----------



## _jellybean_

He is SO, SO beautiful! I'm praying for him. Sending you hugs:hugs:


----------



## Mamof1

Hes gorgeous. Congratulations. Hope your feeling well & your little man stays safe :). My neice was born at 32 weeks weighing 1lb 10oz and shes now 2 and a absolute terror ::) x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Gorgeous, so glad to read hes doing well x


----------



## gingerwhinger

He is lovely :) Be strong little man x


----------



## nicb26

Hope you and bubs are still doing ok xx


----------



## Skippy54

Congratulations hun, he's beautiful!!! Keeping you and your georgous little fighter in my thoughts xxx


----------



## katree

Just read this, congratulations on your gorgeous tiny little boy. Sending lots of love to u both. He sounds and looks like a little fighter xxx


----------



## can'twait

Congratulations. Sending you all loads of love and positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Leeze

what a little cutie!!! glad to hear he's doing well xx


----------



## Frankie

Bless him congratulations x


----------



## Zooy

congratulations!


----------



## jadesh101

aww hun, just the thought of him kicking his little legs just gets me teared up, bless his heart xxx


----------



## Louise N

Just popping over a little early from 2nd tri to say Congratulations on your little boy, hope he gets stronger every day.


----------



## pup1

Sam182 said:


> ​A little pic :cloud9:


I really hope he is doing well x x x x


----------



## lola

congratulations :) gorgeous little fighter! x


----------



## debralouise

Congratulations on your little beauty. 
Sending all my prayers to you both xxxx


----------



## Ramie

Congratulations! Thinking of you and your beautiful little fighter :flower:


----------



## Kerrie-x

Congratulations hun, Lovely to see you have a little fighter on board, xx


----------



## HellBunny

Wow, he's so precious, congrats hun, hope you and your baby are doing well xx


----------



## Kristin52

that's such a good update! he's beautiful! and glad to hear he's doing good! don't worry that little man of yours will be gaining weight in no time :)


----------



## Blonde Horse

My friend and his wife had their baby at 25 weeks and he was absolutely tiny. Despite several stomach ops he is now fighting fit and at home and well and truly gaining weight. They have just been on their hols to Wales. Good luck, you will both be fine xxx


----------



## Toots2312

So, so perfect!! Wishing you both all the best xx


----------



## Emzy1

He is so tiny but so perfect :)


----------



## princess_bump

oh sweetie he is gorgeous :hugs: huge congratulations xx


----------



## Dani_87

Aww so happy things seem to be going well. :) Congrats and good luck on this journey!


----------



## swanxxsong

He's so tiny and adorable; congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## pup1

Hello.... I can't get you and your wee man out of my head..... Hope he is still doing well thinking of you all the time God Bless x x x


----------



## Cuffy

Congratulations and good luck to little man! xx


----------



## 5-a-side

Thank you so much for coming on BnB and updating us all. 
I hope you are recovering well too.
Your little lad is a fighter and is adorable xx


----------



## jess181989

I'm so glad shes doing well. Big congratulations. x


----------



## Frankie

How is he doing?


----------



## Sam182

He's getting there. He started being fed on my milk today which is great and he's not had any complications *touch wood* so far. He's more beautiful every day :) thank you all for your positive thoughts. They do mean a lot!


----------



## Amy31

Sam182 said:


> He's getting there. He started being fed on my milk today which is great and he's not had any complications *touch wood* so far. He's more beautiful every day :) thank you all for your positive thoughts. They do mean a lot!

So pleased he is doing well. :hugs: great news. x


----------



## Frankie

I am pleased he is doing well keep us posted on how he progresses x


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats , glad hes doing well


----------



## suzzle

Aww the wee soul, lovely pic :D Sending best wishes to you both from just up the road :hugs:


----------



## ever hopefull

Sam,

Lovely to hear your wee man is progressing well - what a little trooper you have there. Love and luck to you all.

You have used our 2 favourite names for our little boy there - great taste!


Steph


----------



## ashlee23

great news, keep us updated and congratulations xxx


----------



## tripletsOMG

prayers for ur LO my friend just delivered [email protected] scary stuff


----------



## susywoosy

Congrats on the birth of your wee boy. He's gorgeous and so glad to hear he is doing well. I hope u r covering well too.

Thots r with u all... Take care xxx


----------



## ProudMum

Id love to see some more pictures if you get time :)


----------



## munky

Oh my gosh, couldn't possibly read and run - so lovely to hear your little boy's doing well in such tough circumstances. All the best to you and your boy - I'm sure he'll get stronger and stronger over the next few weeks. ((hugs))


----------



## xxsteffyxx

so glad he is progressing and the breast milk will most definetly make him stronger! Cannot wait to see more pictures xx


----------



## Sealgirl

Congratulations, I hope you are over the scare that this must have caused, but your little boy is beautiful! x


----------



## 1hopefull

he is so adorable! what a little fighter. my thoughts are with you both (hope you are feeling better!)


----------



## honey08

:hugs:


----------



## apsara.m

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Congratulations!!! He is tiny but adorable. Hopefully he will get strong quickly!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

lovely pic, glad he is doing well :hugs: x


----------



## Miss Duke

Delighted to hear he is doing well hon xx


----------



## Button#

Just popped over from 2nd tri and spotted this. Congratulations on your little boy, he's so beautiful and I'm so pleased to hear he's doing well. Hope you are recovering well and best wishes to you both.


----------



## Sam182

As requested :) here he is. He's doing well :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image-6.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 840


----------



## leigh5tom

Awwwh :') gorgeous ! So pleased he's doing well, hope you're keeping okay too xxxxxx


----------



## Sealgirl

WOW he's gorgeous, he looks like a big boy in that pic. What does he weigh now? x


----------



## Sam182

He's not put on any weight yet. Think the pic just make him look bigger than he is! He is gorgeous though :)


----------



## Amy31

He is soooo cute and so pleased that he is doing well. Thanks for keeping us updated, have been wondering how he is doing. :hugs:


----------



## shortybear

Alexander is adorable!

thank you for updating


----------



## Sam182

Another one taken the same day - 6 days old. Shows how small he still is
 



Attached Files:







image-7.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 487


----------



## Sealgirl

Oh, you can really see it in that pic. He's so beautiful though, congratulations. I hope you're doing ok too! x


----------



## pixydust

aww he is so lovely and cute, maybe small but obviously very strong xx


----------



## mummylove

His so tiny. He is gorgeous hope he starts putting weight on soon


----------



## pup1

so pleased that he is doing do well..... you are still in our prayers. He is out of this world !! x


----------



## bumpsmum

Glad he is doing so well camera zoom is very deceptive for how these tiny babies are he is such a cutie pie x


----------



## Duejan2012

he is little still but absolutly gorgouse. I am happy to see that he is doing well.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

He's gorgeous hun. 

Hope you and him are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Hes gorgeous so glad hes doing well


----------



## _jellybean_

Still praying for you and him. He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Srrme

He's precious. Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

He is beautiful hun, you must be so proud xxx


----------



## Mrs.Nerd

Glad that he is fighting strong, good lil man :D Gorgeous photos xxx


----------



## Irishmammy

Awh he's a wee dote. Glad he staying strong and thank you for updating us, I keep checking back to see if there is more news or pictures of your handsome wee man.
Xxx


----------



## sun

Wow just saw this now! Congratulations!!! :D

So glad to hear your little man is doing so well :hugs:


----------



## mj2004

Aww, what a sweet little man! Thinking about you and your little man!! :hugs:


----------



## heaven

Congrats!


----------



## chobette

He is looking good, amazing what medicine can do for early babies. Love his head of hair. xx


----------



## sequeena

Oh isn't he a beautiful little man and such a fighter! You must be so proud! Congratulations mummy, you did a great job keeping him in as long as possible. You're going to get loads of support here xxx


----------



## Mellybelle

He is beautiful. xx So glad he is doing well. He's gonna grow up to be a big strong boy!


----------



## xdxxtx

He looks so strong and so handsome. I'm glad he's making such great progress!!! :)


----------



## Speccy

Oh bless him, what a gorgeous wee boy. I'm glad he is doing well and hope that he continues to go from strength to strength. Hope you're keeping well yourself too :hugs:


----------



## Nickyb90

He is beautiful, glad he is doing so well xx


----------



## Rose1983

This bought tears to my eyes, im exactly 27 weeks today and came across your story this morning, so feel extremely touched, hoping the baby recovers fast and is healthy, all the best x


----------



## Amy-x

Positive thoughts and prayers being sent your way! Hes lovely. x


----------



## crimsonsky

What a wonderful boy you have. He is beautiful. You must be so proud of him. X


----------



## Toots2312

Alexander is so perfect. Wishing you, Alexander and your family all the strength and best wishes in the world whilst he grows big and strong. xx


----------



## NicolaWynne

he is so so cute xxxx


----------



## sailorgirl1

Glad things are going well xx


----------



## Frankie

Beautiful x


----------



## debralouise

He's doing so well - what a little fighter you have :) xx


----------



## imagine13

He is just too precious! I can't believe how much hair he has.


----------



## pup1

I often sit and think about you... hows he doing??? how r u doing???? are you at hospital with him???? god bless thinking of you x x


----------



## Autumntx

Sam182..you truly have a little miracle there. I am so happy he is doing well and I know yo must be overwhelmed and super busy but I hope you continue to update us on how he's doing.


----------



## caiis101

Thanks for posting the pic. Will continue to put you both in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Dannieo

I hope everything is going OK for you, my love. He's a little fighter. Thinking of you and glad he's gaining strength! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Kristin52

still sending prayers! he's so adorable! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam182

Thanks everyone. He's doing ok. They've tried to take him off his ventilator twice but he's just not coping with it so we are persevering. He is such a good and beautiful baby. I just completely adore him. It's going to be a long hard road yet but we're 11 days in now. Everyones continued support and well wishes have really helped me through the tough days. Thank you all so much x


----------



## Saphira

Wishing you and your baby boy all the very best. I can't imagine what you must be going through now but I want to let you know you're both on my mind. I'm glad to hear he's doing alright and hope he'll be strong enough to be off the ventilator soon. Very cute picture of him you posted. Hugs :flow:


----------



## farmerswifey

Keep strong Sam182 - you are in the best of hands and your little boy looks like such a fighter! He is ADORABLE!!
I send you the warmest of wishes and thinking of you lots.
xxx


----------



## Kristin52

Hey Sam! Just wondering how everything is going! xxxx


----------



## Little_Nugget

He's beautiful! Congrats. Hope you're doing ok and recovering well. He's a strong little fighter and will be home before you know it xx


----------



## mummykcc

Congratulations, what a fighter :) xx


----------



## cupcake

he is absolutely amazing, I hope he gets stronger each day and is home before you know it


----------



## pipsbabybean

thanks for updating us. often wonder how your little is doing.. lovely pics x


----------



## Frankie

how is he getting on? x


----------



## Sam182

He's doing well thanks. Still having trouble getting him off the vent but he is on full ebm and gaining weight. Thanks for thinking of us :)


----------



## Amy31

So pleased he is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## NicolaWynne

How much does he weigh now?? So glad to hear he is doing well x


----------



## MaybBaby

congrats hun,what a trooper,he looks adorable!! well done on you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tess8517

Aww just reading through all of this post what a little trooper many congratulations to you - a story to tell at his 18th!! Stronger by the day :) thinking of you. xx


----------



## Sam182

He's up to 2lb 5oz after losing a bit of weight. He's definitely getting there. Intensive care is a rollercoaster ride - one step forward, two steps back. We're 22 days down now - about another 70 or so to go...


----------



## Kristin52

thats great! still in my thoughts and prayers! get on little fighter! 
your son is such an inspiration! and you my dear, are very strong yourself! 
cant wait for more updates xxxx


----------



## Lilmiss1

Congratulations on your lo! I love the name you picked! He's adorable! Xxx


----------



## MummytoSummer

Wow Sam, I've just read through your story and I just wanted to say that you and your precious little boy are so inspiring.

He is absolutely perfect, a real little prince. 

You have all my positive thoughts, prayers and wishes. You have a remarkable strong little boy and I hope he continues gaining weight and getting stronger each day, I'm sure he will.

X


----------



## HayleyZahra

*Thanks for keeping us posted and sharing everything with us!

hes gorgeous i wish you both all the best! 

xxxx*


----------



## Lauren D.

Wow! I am 27 weeks today, so this hits me kind of hard. I want to follow your son's story. It seems like he is headed in the right direction! Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## FiNZ

Wishing all the love and luck in the world. Your little boy is so beautiful and he's such a clever boy gaining some weight. Please keep us updated, and know that you're in my thoughts. xxx


----------



## mummy2b2010

wishing u all the luck in the world...a friend of mine (who is also on here) had her baby last year at 28 weeks and is now a beautiful bouncy 20 month old and she was 1lb 13oz...just thought it would be nice for you to hear othe rpositive stories, your little man is absolutely beautiful and is gaining weight lovely...xxxxxx


----------



## hippylittlej

Just popped in to check how things are going, pleased to see he is doing well :)


----------



## NicolaWynne

He will be strong enough to come off his ventilator soon. How much does he weigh now?

Hoping he gets stronger every day x x


----------



## Sam182

He's on steroids now to improve his lungs and they are working well after just a day. They are going to try him off the vent tomorrow again so fingers crossed!! He is due to be weighed later tonight so I'll find out tomorrow. He's had his milk increased which is fantastic too!

Thought I'd share a pic of our first cuddle :)
 



Attached Files:







image-8.jpg
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 152


----------



## Autumntx

precious! What a strong determined boy! Keep us updated! Love reading about him.


----------



## rock_chick

awwww what a little fighter and how strong you are xxx you have all my best wishes and hope your wee man continues to get heavier and off his ventilator very soon....

adorable pic of you and him sharing a cuddle - very personal moment...thank you for sharing it xxxx


----------



## kirsteee

Wishing you all the best for your little boy!! babies r stronger than what we think
thinking of u both xxxxx


----------



## tess8517

What a lovely pic you look so well and little man soo soo cute :) xx


----------



## imagine13

Oh wow he is growing! He is doing so well :hugs:


----------



## pup1

Sam182 said:


> As requested :) here he is. He's doing well :cloud9:

Sam often think about you.... hows things????? hope you weee man is getting stronger day by day x x x


----------



## Soos

wishing you and your little fighter all the best! xx


----------



## tiggerz

I've just found your post, your baby is gorgeous - sending prayers requesting his continued growth and health x x x You must be proud of your little fighter ((hugs))


----------



## Mellybelle

He's just so tiny and precious!!! Beautiful pic Sam. Thank you for sharing. xx


----------



## sarahloulou

Beautiful pic of your first cuddle x


----------



## pipsbabybean

amazing pic. thanks for keeping us updated x


----------



## Daisy1986

What a gorgeous picture :) You must be soooo proud of him! x


----------



## absmum2be

Popped over from 2nd tri!!... Your little boy sure is a little fighter! I'm so pleased everything is going so well and he is getting stronger every minute! You are an inspiration.. So strong! And as for your little prince well he is beautiful!! Bet your first cuddle was amazing! So happy for you and little man! I hope things continue on the up, no doubt they will! . Sending lots of hugs and your both in my prayers. Very touching. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Saphira

That's so great to hear! Thanks for updating! I think about you both and wish all the best. Hope he does well off the ventilator tomorrow and keeps gaining weight! Great picture too. :)


----------



## NicolaWynne

Aw hes so sweet, i bet hes nearly 3lb now. You look so happy :) grow baba nice and strong! xx


----------



## Frankie

Sam182 said:


> He's on steroids now to improve his lungs and they are working well after just a day. They are going to try him off the vent tomorrow again so fingers crossed!! He is due to be weighed later tonight so I'll find out tomorrow. He's had his milk increased which is fantastic too!
> 
> Thought I'd share a pic of our first cuddle :)

Lovely photo so pleased he is getting strong x


----------



## mybbyboo

has anyone heard any new updates?


----------



## Sam182

Alex is doing well! He is now 2lb 13oz and no longer on the ventilator. He is now 32+5 corrected and we are hoping to have him home some time around his due date of Feb 1st :)


----------



## bababel

So glad he's doing well!! Best of luck!


----------



## hubblybubbly

pleased he's doing well, what a rollercoaster for you, hope you are keeping well yourself.
Big hugs
xx


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Thanks for the update!! Glad he is such a fighter!


----------



## kristen77

Oh my goodness, have just read this whole thread (I'm a newbie to third tri). I am so so pleased that Alexander is doing so well, he is absolutely beautiful, as is that picture of your first cuddle with him. Alexander is such a beautiful name, my OH's and my son's middle name. I will keep checking this thread for updates, thank you so much for continuing to add them, you must have so much else that you are thinking about.

Very best wishes, xxx


----------



## Kristin52

love your picture! he's so adorable, and you look very good! 
I'm glad to hear he's doing so well! LOVE reading about him. 

looking forward to reading more updates!!! :hugs:


----------



## mybbyboo

so glad to hear hes doing well this is truley amazingg. you guys are in my thoughts best wishes to you and your family.

keep us posted


----------



## luckyno2

Thanx for the update we are still praying for you and your little man


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Glad to hear your baby is doin well!


----------



## jess181989

Oh wow, he is gorgeous!! I'm so glad to hear he is doing well. Keep us updated. xxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Aww Sam, I'm made up for you. Hes doing so well. You must be soooo proud of him and yourself too, for getting through all this! Hes absolutely precious and the pic of you holding him made me well up - thank you so much for sharing x


----------



## mommie2be

he is so handsome ! 
glad he's doing well, congrats !


----------



## Sam182

Just thought I'd update you all on our little pudding! Alex is now 3lb 8oz and only on oxygen! He's doing really well and we are delighted! Hope you are all well x
 



Attached Files:







image-9.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 77


----------



## AmyMumToBe

He's gorgeous Hun so pleased he's doing so well! Xx


----------



## shinona

Sam, so pleased he is doing so well and that he is growing into a big strong boy. I am guessing he is in Yorkhill if you're in Glasgow. My best mate works there as does my sister - he's in good hands.

I hope and pray he continues to get bigger and stronger by the day.

x


----------



## Biddylee

I was looking for this thread the other day! So pleased he is doing well! You have a beautiful baby!


----------



## Sam182

shinona said:


> Sam, so pleased he is doing so well and that he is growing into a big strong boy. I am guessing he is in Yorkhill if you're in Glasgow. My best mate works there as does my sister - he's in good hands.
> 
> I hope and pray he continues to get bigger and stronger by the day.
> 
> x

He's in the RAH. The staff are great. He may have to go to yorkhill in the future but not so far


----------



## shinona

That's great that he's at the RAH. My sister has nothing but good things to say about them too.

PS All the best people are born there!!


----------



## imagine13

Thanks for updating :flower: Love the hat!

He us really getting big now - what a good weight! Will he be able to come home earlier than feb 1st if he continues to do so well?


----------



## Sam182

Whilst I'm updating I may as well show you my favourite pic of him taken 10 days ago...my beautiful boy 
 



Attached Files:







image-10.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 98


----------



## Sam182

I wouldn't want to jinx it but it's possible he could be home earlier


----------



## sarahloulou

Oh wow what a cutie I love the way he's looking up at the world :) pleased he's doing so well and I hope he gets stronger and stronger x


----------



## Katielouisa

I was thinking about you last night and your baby! And thinking it must be nearly time for him to come home! Hope he's doing well in there x


----------



## kristen77

That latest picture is gorgeous! So glad he is doing so well, fingers x'd he gets home soon xxx


----------



## Mamof1

Hes gorgeous. Im so pleased your little fighter is doing so well!!. Hope your ok too! xx


----------



## Kyliem87

Aw wow what an amazing story and an epic journey youve all been through! It's so good to see and hear he's doing so well and hopefully he can be home with you soon! Lovely photos especially of your first cuddle. Amazing. Good luck for the future!

:flower:


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, your little boy is absolutely beautiful! Those eyes in the last pic are stunning! I am so pleased to see he is doing so well! He's a little warrior for sure! Hope he's big and strong enough to come home soon :)

XxX


----------



## ange30

i'm new to third trimester and have just been reading your post , congratulations on your little man , he's georgous and im glad he's doing so well , xx


----------



## Autumntx

sounds like he is doing very well! He's gorgeous too!


----------



## mummymarsh

just read the whole thread and wow... what a beautiful story...fills us with confidence in the medical profession... your little boy is adorable and completely gorgeous how loely if you got him home a bit earlier than expected.. good luck to you all xxxxxx


----------



## FiNZ

Awwww, he's absolutely adorable. I bet you can't wait to be able to cuddle him non-stop!! So glad to hear that he's doing well. xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Oh my goodness! That is great that he was born so early and lived threw it! :D


----------



## LakensMommy11

glad hes doing well! :)


----------



## Louise73

Sam182 said:


> Just thought I'd update you all on our little pudding! Alex is now 3lb 8oz and only on oxygen! He's doing really well and we are delighted! Hope you are all well x

Awww how adorable:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## The Alchemist

He is beautiful, hun. Good to know he's been doing better :)


----------



## bababel

He is sooooo cute! So happy to hear he's doing so well!


----------



## imagine13

Sam182 said:


> I wouldn't want to jinx it but it's possible he could be home earlier

That's great news. It must be so hard leaving his bedside. Hope he keeps on getting stronger to come home for lots of mummy cuddles soon :hugs:. He looks so alert in that last pic - gorgeous!


----------



## baby_hopes23

He is just SO precious! :hugs:


----------



## avellana

Oh, I'm 27 weeks now so reading your story was really really moving. Congrats on your precious little fighter :) hope everything continues to go well.


----------



## SKAV

I just read this thread and wanted to say you have a a *very strong man* with you...*touchwood* He's gorgeous and he'll be with you at home very soon :yipee:


----------



## hippylittlej

Glad he is doing so well, very pleased he may be home earlier than expected.


----------



## xloulabellex

Sam182 said:


> Whilst I'm updating I may as well show you my favourite pic of him taken 10 days ago...my beautiful boy

He is quite frankly, THE cutest!! :) congrats x x


----------



## Sam182

Another update on Alexander - he's up to 4lb 13oz and is coming home next week! It'll be 11 and a half weeks spent in the NICU and we can't wait to get him home!
 



Attached Files:







image-12.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 60


----------



## chobette

Glad he is coming home Sam. He has come along way. xx


----------



## absmum2be

Such good news!!! He is adoriable bless him and such a strong little man! So glad everything is only looking up!! Congratulations on him coming home next week as well that's fantastic!! It's been a long but touching journey.. It's time to now relax and enjoy little Alexander! No doubt you will, I can imgine how proud you are - and you should be!! Lots of hugs xx


----------



## NewAtThis13

Awww congratulations on getting to take him home! He's beautiful! and such a strong little guy!


----------



## Kristin52

YAY! that's great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormynights

So glad he's getting to go home! :hugs:


----------



## Jade_Kitten

awesome news...hes so cute :)


----------



## Skadi

Congrats on being able to take him home!


----------



## The Alchemist

Sam182 said:


> Another update on Alexander - he's up to 4lb 13oz and is coming home next week! It'll be 11 and a half weeks spent in the NICU and we can't wait to get him home!

:hugs: So so happy to hear that, you must so ecstatic to finally bring him home. He's been a brave little warrior!


----------



## Tink81

Woo hoo! What great news, and what a fighter your little boy is! :)


----------



## NicolaWynne

Hes so gorgeous! I bet hes well over 4lb now! :) so happy for you x x


----------



## xloulabellex

Amazing news :D Congrats honey ,.. BOTH of you <3


----------



## Mamof1

Awww Im so pleased! you have a little fighter there! xx


----------



## sarahloulou

How amazing that he's coming home :) I've followed this thread and I'm so happy for you x


----------



## Biddylee

Fantastic news!


----------



## Louise73

The best news I've heard all week:happydance::hugs:


----------



## v2007

*rings bell*

Home time :cloud9:

V xxx


----------

